# Silver Surfer Vaporizer Review



## motoxchamp (Oct 16, 2007)

I bought a Silver Surfer Vaporizer and thought I would give a review of my likes and dislikes. Let me start off by giving some personal background info. Well in January I broke my femur and tore my quad in a MX race crash. I took pain meds after surgery and even some extra I had saved up from a previous broken leg and before I knew it I had developed a mild addiction. After my supply had run out I would go days on end I would go without sleeping from what I believe to have been withdrawls. This happened over several weeks until my friend kicked me down a dub sack and told me to use weed to help fall asleep (I had only tried weed 5 times in my whole life up till that point), needless to say it worked. Fast forward 6 months and my smoking habbit has grown to where I own 2 bongs, a pipe, and smoke joints or blunts regularly. I now smoke about 3/8 of some of the best weed around in a week (I can afford it since I'm in tight with a big dealer and pay only $75 an OZ). The carbon monoxide poisoning from smoking is bad for my recovering leg, not to mention the noticeable impact blunts and bongs have had on my sinuses, throat, and lungs. Lately my sinuses have been acting up and I am always coughing up flem. To avoid all the problems associated with smoking I spent $450 on 2 SSVs and accessories (4 piece grinder, aroma diffuser, and ground glass wand).Here is my review:

The SSV itself is the nicest looking vape on the market IMO. Its construction is sturdy, simple, and asthetiacally appealing. The ceramic heating element takes about 3-4 minutes to reach the desired temperature. After turning the knob from full power to the 2 or 3 oclock position I placed my ground glass wand into the glass surrounding the ceramic heating element and inhaled. I kept inhaling thinking that I was getting nothing but then when my lungs where full I felt a tingling in my throat and wanted to caugh. When I exhaled a very large amount of vape come out. The taste of the weed was phenomenal; you have never properly tasted weed until you vape from a high quality unit like the SSV. The first time I vaped I only used up about .2 of a gram or less (far less than the 1 gram joints or 2 gram blunts I normally smoke by myself). The high was instant, intense, and different from any high I have experienced from smoking or eating. Even though I used far less weed than usual I was actually higher and boy did my red glazed eyes prove it. The high goes to your head mostly and made me want to go out and do stuff. I cant begin to describe how hard the high hits, not even a gravity bong has given me a high that hit me this hard and yet I didn't want to zone out watching the boob tube. The smell was hardly noticable and was easily masked by breathing into dryer sheets. Even after 2 grams over the course of a day no one could smell the weed in my den and all doors and windows where shut. My friend could smell the aroma diffuser that came with my SSV for $18 and boy does it smell awsome with the Ylang Ylang II. Another difference I experienced with vapeing vs. smoking is I barely get the munchies. 

Like I said b4, you hardly need any weed to get high. I smoked over 1 gram in a single sitting and the only thing I noticed was the initial dome high I received immediately after talking a hit but I did not get any higher after smoking only .3 grams. However, the high does not last as long as a joint or even a bong, only 30-40 minutes, after that I feel sleepy for the next 10 minutes. Unfortunately if I am sitting down I always fall asleep about 50 minutes after vapeing. But if Im out doing something I have yet to fall asleep when the buzz wears off. 

To demonstrate how high you get from a vape I will share my experience with you from yesterday. I had nothing better to do so I vaped almost 2 grams over the course of the day, 1 gram was done in a single session. At the end of the day I barely had a buzz so I packed a large bowl into my bong (about .5 grams) and smoked the whole thing by myself. After waiting 30 minutes the high still felt wimpy compared to my vape which I had been using exclusively for 3 days in a row. To be honest I could barely tell I was high, but then I took 3 rips off of my SSV (with the same weed) and the high grew exponentially, I ate some dinner and then went to sleep. 

To summarize my SSV experience:
-Most intense high I have experienced
-Shortest (time wise) high I have experienced
-SSV aroma diffuser works awsome 
-SSV gave me the worst case of red eyes so make sure to have some eye drops handy if you plan on associating with non stoners
-SSV gives me less munchies
-SSV provides an uppidy high
-Dont sit down when the high begins to wear off cuz you will fall asleep
-The taste of vapeing with the SSV is superior to eating, joints, blunts, pipes, bubblers, or bongs


----------



## SFC (Oct 16, 2007)

I am glad you like it as much as I do. Now you need to make soem BHO,and place a little bit of that on top of some bud. That stuff will soak into the plant matter,and then blow your friggin mind, LOL.  

Enjoy it man, exeriment with different strains, you can really find soem differences.


----------



## motoxchamp (Nov 9, 2007)

I decided to update my personal opinion about the SSV.  My opinions about certain aspects of the high I get from the SSV have changed since I posted this review after using a vape only 4 times give or take.
-I do not know why but the first couple of days I used it I really didn't get the munchies at all. But now I do. I don't think I get as hungry as when I hit the bong or smoke a J but it is still close. IDK why this is and I started vapeing the same strain I had been smoking 2 weeks prior to getting the SSV. 
-Same with the thing about falling asleep, it is no longer any more of an issue for me, than when I smoke a joint. Maybe I was just not use to getting that high since I get higher vapeing than I can smoking.
-The high actually lasts longer than I originally gave it credit for. The high you get from a vape is far more intense than any other means of drinking or smoking Mary J. Let me put it this way on a "high scale" from 1-10 my high is a 10 after .5g-.7g when I use the SSV. With a huge joint it is more like a 7 regardless of how much I smoke. Both the 7 and 10 are the maximum high I can get, smoking more joints will not bring me to a 8 nor will vapeing more get me to an 11. After about 40 minutes the intense vape high starts to wear off and I come down to about a 5. Coming down from a vape high of 10 to a 5 kinda feels like coming down from a joint high of 7 to a 2 (according to my scale a 2 is barely noticable). So within the first couple days I thought I wasn't high after 40 minutes. With a joint I can only get to a 7 but it takes more time for the intensity of the high to wear off. So after 40 minutes of vapeing or smoking I am about a 5 on the "high scale". But the high from the joint hasn't dropped off much from its maximum potency of 7. However, there is a substantial difference in the vape high which was a 10 but now a 5. I didn't realize this until I decided to drive almost an hour after vapeing. At first I couldn't figure out why I had trouble staying in my lane and had to focus so hard to be a good driver. Then it hit me, I was high. I have since conducted other experiments that confirm this. You may not feel very high 1 hour after using the SSV but you are. One experiment was to vape to the point I got to a 10. Then after about 30 minutes I smoked a joint of the same weed and I did not get any higher because I was already at a 7. On a side note I can get to about an 8 on the high scale with a bong.

IDK why more people do not vape. I use about half as much weed and get even higher. The only gripe I have with vaporizing is I cant be outside enjoying wilderness while I vape like I can with a joint. I live on a couple acres and love to kick back by the pool and look at God's creation with a joint or blunt. 

One last thing. Before I got my vaporizer I was coughing up flem on a regular basis and would wheeze. I was smoking over an oz of high quality weed a month just to get high because of my tolerances building up from smoking every day. I use to have asthma when I was a kid but I outgrew it until I started to smoke on a regular basis. Now that I primarily vape I no longer cough up flem or wheeze. It's awesome how healthy these things are.


----------



## SFC (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree with most everything you have said.... Here is one more little trick about the vape I just discovered after accidently braking a small bud of of my Original diesel. (1 week away from harvest) You can vape wet weed! I just tried it for the hell of it, the first drag is kinda like a drying effect on the bud, but by the time you get to hits 3,4 ,5 you are getting full effect. Then I would advise you to stop,and enjoy the pending stone.

So if you have ever been tempted to speed dy a little bit of your harvest to sample it , don't. Just get yourself a vaporizer.


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 10, 2007)

Im about to get one of these. I was leaning towards a volcano one but i like the sound of the SSV


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 17, 2008)

rhenderson said:
			
		

> Im about to get one of these. I was leaning towards a volcano one but i like the sound of the SSV




Did you get the SSV? How is it?


----------



## worldgruven (Feb 21, 2009)

I am writing this to the online community to clear up the misconception that 7th Floor the Company that makes the Silver Surfer actually stands behind their product, which they don't.
I purchased a "Silver Surfer" on Feb. 5, 2009.
It arrived about a week later via UPS, but didn't work. I then called toll free number the following day seeking advice about what to do. The customer service stated that it was a dimmer issue and that one would be sent out. Another week went by and the dimmer arrived without any instructions. I spoke with customer service again who stated that I needed to remove the dimmer with a 10mm socket. I drove all over town seeking a 10mm deep socket. I then installed the new dimmer and the light on the back came on, but the Silver Surfer remained "defective". I then promptly called customer service again and explained the situation. I explained that my patience had run out, because since ordering this device 3-weeks had passed and still no solution.
I offered two solutions and was told I would receive an e-mail with instructions at the end of business on Thursday, Feb. 19th, nothing. I then called again and they said they would send out a new one and a return label for the defective one and guess what - nothing again nothing but a bunch of lies. 
I am getting the sense that the great customer service I have heard about is an on-line fiction.
So now what I am going to do is spread the word that these guys are "unprofessional" don't care about customer service and I am sending everything back at my own expense and will never do business or recommend this business to anyone.

Spread the word that you will only loose time and money dealing with this company.

Cheers.


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 21, 2009)

Saying what? hey this company said they would send me a new vap. I waited one business day and its not here so ur business is no good? Wait at least 1 business week.


----------



## worldgruven (Feb 21, 2009)

If you read my thread closely you would have noticed that this ordeal has lasted over 3-weeks not 1-day.
Its hard to have an oh-well attitude with something that costs $300.


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 21, 2009)

Did you not call after you never got your e mail, they proceeded to say they would send you a new one, so this phone call happened within the last 72 hours no?

I understand that this has been going on for a few weeks, but your starting a thread saying not to buy from these ppl. You called within the last 72 hours and they said they would send you a new one, so why r you on here complaining, it takes more then 1 business day to recieve a package IMO.


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 21, 2009)

wait another week or two.if nothing get back to us. good luck.


----------



## ganja_angie (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't own the SSV, but have smoked out of one many many times.  I love the SSV!  I use so much less weed, the taste of it is delicious (strawberry cough was like candy), and the high is incredible.  I highly recommend the SSV.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 22, 2009)

How hard or easy is it to clean?


----------



## ganja_angie (Feb 22, 2009)

The SSV is fairly easy to clean.  The bud goes into a glass pipe piece that you can clean the same way you clean any other glass.  There is a plastic tube that we have never cleaned, just went to the hardware store and bought another piece when the first one got dirty.  Then there is a glass mouthpiece that can be cleaned like the pipe.


----------

